
Ask HN: Which marketers do you closely follow? - shahocean
I saw the &quot;Ask HN: Which developers do you closely follow?&quot; recently and thought to ask you similar question if I may.
======
pestaa
Watching and reading a lot from Seth Godin. For me at least, he finds a way to
cut through the "self-help" BS, and inspire.

------
limedaring
Justin Jackson — [https://devmarketing.xyz/](https://devmarketing.xyz/) and
[https://tinymarketingwins.com/](https://tinymarketingwins.com/)

------
coralreef
Gary Vaynerchuck, mostly because his short form videos are entertaining and
motivating.

